# Recycling washing machine water into grey water



## ChemE (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is a link to a guide for using gray water in California as irrigation.

http://www.owue.water.ca.gov/docs/graywater_guide_book.pdf

You will need to check your local regulations regarding the use of gray water as it may be illegal in your area to use it or it may have different treatment requirements prior to use. Possible sources of regulation would be local ordinances, the local plumbing code, and the state environmental department (or possibly county).

Also, spray irrigation is usually not allowed, only flood and drip type.

Good luck.


----------

